# SOLD - Astral Rassler 2.0, size: 9.5, $75 obo



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

Pending


----------



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

SOLD


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey Josh,

Just wanted to say thanks. I am honored you trusted me enough to just ship them before the check arrived. They arrived as described. I may not get them wet until warmer weather; I'll probably stick with wetsuit booties for the winter, although if it's a warmer day some hydroskin socks might keep my warm enough, and the drain holes will mean no sloshing.

If you're out this way, let's get on the river.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

Glad they will work for you. 

Thank you for the super rad and huge sticker you included with the check!


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

joshuab said:


> Glad they will work for you.
> 
> Thank you for the super rad and huge sticker you included with the check!


The signature line on my e-mail is a Wendell Berry quote that has a similar message as that sticker. It says, "Do unto those downstream as you would have those upstream do unto you."


----------

